# Driver steal puppy



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

YOHB?

https://trib.al/nMIs6QM


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't see any evidence that the driver actually took the dog, looks like the owner is just assuming the driver took it. Poor driver gets nixed because the dudes dog runs away the same day he drops off a package...

...yet the story says the puppy was reunited with it's owner. Where did they find it, did the driver actually have it, was it under the couch. Low quality journalism here with next to no details of what actually occurred.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

"This is inexcusable and does not reflect the high standards we have for our delivery partners," a spokesperson for the company said in an emailed statement. "We take these matters seriously and this individual is no longer delivering Amazon packages for the independent delivery service provider."


what kind of bullshit is this?
where was the proof that the dog got lost because of the driver?
Amazon is a shitty company the blame everything on drivers.

If amazon fire driver because of shitty reason like this, drivers should have option to choose Not deliver to dog, cat owner.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Deactivated ??? 

Boycott Amazon. !


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

In the 4th paragraph, the article says:
“We had someone track the driver, found the puppy and brought it home.”

While it does not say who “We” are, (I assume Amazon), and it imply that the driver had the puppy in his possession. I agree journalism should be clearer so the public does not have to assume or draw conclusions.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Here's video of a driver who was deactivated for dropping a box on a dog.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Far far far foul
Cowtalk...no evidence


----------

